# VHI - job ending and renewal on same date, not sure what to do?



## taparoo (6 Sep 2013)

Apologies if this stuff has been covered elsewhere, I've tried to google stuff and have read through some of the stickies but I just need some reassurance!

So as luck would have it, my end date at my job and my VHI renewal date both happened to be at the end of last month.

I was on Company Plan Extra Level 2, and without the 10% group discount, it's €1,432 to renew. I'm not working at the moment, and I'm most likely going to be contracting over the next few months.

I want to stay with VHI as my 5 year waiting period will be up in a couple of months, and I've really been through the wars in the past 12 months: hospital visits, broken ankle, the works. 

Things I really need are the day-to-day stuff (am going to need a lot of physio), and I use the EAP service a bit as well (free career counselling = awesome). 

I've totted up the various VHI plans - and it looks like the PMI 05 11 might be the only one that would match (actually betters) the day to day stuff (i worked out that if I go from €40x12 to €25x7 for physio it costs me an extra €244 per 12 visits, and that's before i count normal GP and consultant stuff). 

Does this sound about right and do you just ask for that plan on the phone? Thanks in advance!


----------



## snowyb (6 Sep 2013)

Hi taparoo,

Welcome to AAM.  You have it worked out very well. 
Plan PMI 05 11 is a good alternative to your current plan and yes you just ask for that plan on the phone.
You have 14 days after your renewal date to renew.

The other alternative plan wouldn't suit you as it doesn't include the EAP service which you are interested in.(Company Plan Extra Level 3).

Snowyb


----------



## macdo (6 Sep 2013)

If you want a less expensive option, pmi 35 13 might meet the need.


----------



## taparoo (7 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

